# Cash wokeup looking goofy



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well on one side of his face reminds me of Goofy the cartoon dog. He must have been stung by something right before bedtime. He crawled out from under the comforter this morning with the swelling to his lip. He's already seen the vet this morning, and given something to help it go down.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Poor guy - he's taking his April Fools joke a little too far!! I hope he's back to normal soon!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

He will get better especially having you with him sharing 'his' comforter .

I think that Vizslas and Weimaraners own the bed and then share it with you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> He will get better especially having you with him sharing 'his' comforter .
> 
> 
> I think that Vizslas and Weimaraners own the bed and then share it with you!


Your probably right. He sleeps in the bed every night, and all three dogs nap in it with me.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

California Kings have got to be on the "must buy" list when contemplating having these dogs. 8)

I am almost jealous but happy too. Three dogs! ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww, poor Cash! That must've hurt!!


----------

